# Problem with ICC profiles in the Print Module



## Malco (May 21, 2012)

I have just installed a new computer system in order to improve the slowness problems I was encountering (along with so many others) and it has been quite a success with everything running beautifully. However, when I go to print and choose Profile/Other under Colour Management, not one single ICC profile appears and if I swap back and forth between Other and Managed by Printer, LR4 RC2 freezes and a reboot is necessary. The printer profiles appear to be where they should be and work perfectly well in Elements 9. I've searched everywhere to see if anyone else has had this problem but to no avail. Any ideas?

Malcolm


----------



## vsinceac (Jun 19, 2012)

Did you find any solution to this bug ?
I have the same problem with LR4.1 on Windows7(32b).
It happens not only in the Print interface, but also in Export, always when I try to choose "Espace Colorimetrique / Autres".
I've just found this:
http://helpx.adobe.com/fr/x-product...s-windows.html#main_Troubleshoot_ICC_profiles
It says there are some problems with the corrupted ICC profiles (see section 15-Dépannage des profils ICC)... It says to check one by one each ICC profile in the system, but I have few dozens of them...
Any ideea ?


----------



## Malco (Jun 20, 2012)

Oui, j'ai remplacé les profils et tout va bien.

Thanks for replying 

Malcolm


----------



## vsinceac (Jun 21, 2012)

I tried to do this, beginning by the single CMYK profile I have (I guess LR doesn't handle well CMYK profiles), and the OS didn't allow me to delete it... 
It is RSWOP.icm, created by AGFA and I have no ideea about when and who installed it on the system (maybe the printer, Epson R3000). 
I've got some system message about some autorisation from TrustedInstaller...
Maybe should I remove first the printer driver from the OS...?
Did you have such kind of problem? 

Mille Mercis, 
Victor


----------



## Malco (Jun 21, 2012)

Sorry, I'm afraid I can't help. Perhaps someone else on here can?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 21, 2012)

LR will simply ignore CMYK profiles.  If you'd like to zip up all of your profiles and send them to me (http://www.lightroomqueen.com/newticket), I'll run them through ColorSync utility on my Mac, which should find any corrupted ones.


----------



## vsinceac (Jun 21, 2012)

Did it, many thanks Victoria!

Victor


----------



## Malco (Jun 22, 2012)

She's very good isn't she :nod:


----------



## vsinceac (Jun 22, 2012)

I'll tell more when I'll have some reply... ) 
Anyway, if ColorSync would be able to find broken ICC profiles, I'll buy a Mac... as, for instant, I cannot find similar functionality for software on Win7 for checking corrupted ICC profiles...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 22, 2012)

You have mail!  

Only the ICC and ICM ones are suitable profiles.  I don't know where the cdmp, gmmp or camp files are from.

Of the ICC profiles though, the RSWOP threw errors, so I repaired those and it's attached to the email.  That said, it's a CMYK profile so it shouldn't have anything to do with LR.

I also attached a screenshot - all of these profiles loaded into the Mac version without crashing, although that doesn't rule it out in Windows.  You could try removing all of the profiles and adding them back one by one if it's still happening.  If you do discover what's freezing it, let me know and I'll submit the profile with a bug report.


----------



## vsinceac (Jun 22, 2012)

So, on my Win7 OS (in the color folder), excepting the icc profiles, I have four other file formats: 
- *.cdmp:  Color Device Model Profile
- *.gmmp: Gamut Map Model Profile
- *.camp: Color Appearance Model Profile
- *.imc: Image Color Matching
They are all standards... As I installed many hardware/software (scanners, spiders, printers, monitors, etc...) on my OS, am am not able to say where they came from.

Finally (after installing some Unlocker software in order to deal with the OS who didn't allow to touch to its own profiles), I was able to remove the whole content of the "color" folder (so no more color profiles at all...)

And LR has exactly the same behaviour (i.e. it freezes when choosing Color profile / Other in the Export or Print Menu). I tried with an empty folder, but also with some icc profiles, with the profile provided by Victoria, etc... and the result is the same... Of course LR shows only gray images when it cannot find the required icc profile, the it freezes in the same way on the same action...

So, at this point I cannot know if the reason of the bug is really a color profile... nor a solution to the bug...


----------



## vsinceac (Jun 22, 2012)

Also posted this issue here: http://feedback.photoshop.com/photo...ther_for_color_profiles_export_or_print_menus


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 22, 2012)

I see they've asked about ICC profiles in other locations.  One other thought - have you tried trashing the LR preferences file?


----------



## vsinceac (Jun 22, 2012)

Yes, I've just tried (i.e. deleted the file Lightroom 4 Preferences.agprefs), and nothing changes...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 23, 2012)

Until you can track down which profile's causing the crash, I think it's probably a lost cause.  I'd be wondering about something like a profile with an accented character in the profile name perhaps, or something like that.


----------



## vsinceac (Jun 24, 2012)

Unfortunately no, I'm now sure the bug is not generated by a color profile...
I even renamed the system color folder (by using some Unlocker software, as it is a system folder); LR4.1 launches correctly without any color profile (all jpg, tiff and raw images are simply gray on the screen), but the bug is reproducible in the same way...
And I don't know what to do next, as the only way to show this to adobe I found is
http://feedback.photoshop.com/photo...ther_for_color_profiles_export_or_print_menus
and nobody form adobe follow it, I guess...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 24, 2012)

But as you showed in that thread, profiles can be spread all over the place.  I'm wondering if it's falling over a profile in another location.

My next port of call would be to try a clean user profile.  The fact that you're the only report I've seen suggests that it's something on your computer that's conflicting with LR.


----------



## vsinceac (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm sure there is something strange somewhere... and also that LR doesn't handle well that specific strange thing... And that's a bug, in general lines. Otherwise, the LR code should rise some error message instead freezing. When you try to import a corrupted image file, for example, LR raises and explicit exception message ("not supported image format" or "corrupted file" or something like this), but doesn't crash.

It should have the same behavior also for color profiles, as a given system may have MANY color profiles, on many locations on one or MANY hard disks... I have no idea where LR searches them and don't have enough energy/time/knowledge to test ALL the color profiles I have. 

At this stage, I think I have made all possible tests on my side, i.e.:
- removing all color profiles from the system folder (and also from C:\Users\username\AppData\Local\Adobe\Color\Profiles) ;
- using only one or a little selection of color profiles in the color system folder;
- trying the previous LR4.0 version instead LR4.1;
- trying at least three different color profile managers (other than LR) over all the profiles in the system folder;
- removing the LR preference files;
- asking for assistance on http://feedback.photoshop.com/photo...ther_for_color_profiles_export_or_print_menus 

All I can do at this point would be to remove all printers/scanners/screen/etc drivers, color profiles, image software, LR plugins, etc, then to install the whole stuff again... Maybe I'll do it one day, if the nobody from Adobe help me, but it would take really a lot of energy and time, and I even cannot be sure LR will work well after this...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, it does skip corrupted profiles in every circumstance I've managed to test on all OS.  And there are a lot of corrupted profiles out in the wild, and this is the only crash I've heard of, so I'm not even sure it's down to a corrupted profile.  The problem is, I'm not sure what else it could be.  Hence suggesting testing a clean user profile, which would rule out a lot of different possibilities in one go.


----------



## vsinceac (Jun 24, 2012)

Well, I think I'll stop testing while waiting for some answer from an Adobe developer on the only support forum I found...  http://feedback.photoshop.com/photo...ther_for_color_profiles_export_or_print_menus
Anyway, I feel pretty bad when I see that all other photo software I have on the system handle very well the same color profiles folder (ACDSee, Pentax Digital Camera Utility, etc...)


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 24, 2012)

You're very welcome to do so, but I wouldn't hold your breath.  If your report is the only one, chances are that they won't know what's causing it either.  So when you get fed up with waiting, you could try creating a clean user account to see if it runs in there without issue.  It may be nothing to do with the color profiles folder.  It could be something else entirely.


----------



## vsinceac (Jun 24, 2012)

I tried to blindly folllow most of the tricks listed in http://helpx.adobe.com/x-productkb/gl...
(launching LR in a new user space, purging the virtual memory, removing LR plug-ins, temp files, user control, etc...) and finally one of them worked : launching Win7 en SafeMode! As the screen resolution was changed, the Export tab was not easy readable, and I say the famous Color Profiles tab. 

This made me found the famous "bug": in fact, I have a second monitor that I leaved turned off from a couple of weeks as I had no more need to use it. I think the last time I used it, I also used the tab raised when choosing "Color Management / Other", on that screen... And LR (or the OS?) kept that location for the color profile window, and as the 2nd screen was turned off, LR was not freeze but simply waiting for the color profile window to close.... 

*
Conclusion : LR doesn't stop working, but simply waiting for some user input (closing or aborting the work with the color profiles window) from a 2nd monitor. Thus, the problem comes when the corresponding second monitor is out of service... 
*
I guess the OS manages the corresponding screen for each element of a software, and not the software itself... but I'm not sure... 

Anyway, one of them should be able to detect when a secondary screen is turned off and move all corresponding windows, tabs, etc on the other screen... Otherwise, one should never be able to continue working on a double monitor system when one monitor splashes... 

Am I wrong?

Many thanks to Victoria!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 25, 2012)

Aaaaaaaaaaah!  Well done!!!

So was the second monitor just turned off, or disconnected?


----------



## vsinceac (Jun 25, 2012)

Yep, it was turned off... Thus, the sketch is that I was not able to see the tab containing the color profiles and LR was simply waiting for an action on that tab. 

I think this is a generic issue about handling dual monitor systems... and that the video card driver, the OS, the software or well a council of all of them should handle this better, in a better world... (by the way, I wonder what would happen on a system with many monitors, when the user don't want to use them all all the time... )))

Conclusion: the next time LR or other program freezes, I'll turn on the second monitor before crying for help on forums (shame on me )))


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 25, 2012)

It's easily done - I've done it myself (3 monitors hooked up)!  If the monitor's disconnected, it usually bounces it back to the main monitor, but not if it's just turned off.


----------



## Malco (May 21, 2012)

I have just installed a new computer system in order to improve the slowness problems I was encountering (along with so many others) and it has been quite a success with everything running beautifully. However, when I go to print and choose Profile/Other under Colour Management, not one single ICC profile appears and if I swap back and forth between Other and Managed by Printer, LR4 RC2 freezes and a reboot is necessary. The printer profiles appear to be where they should be and work perfectly well in Elements 9. I've searched everywhere to see if anyone else has had this problem but to no avail. Any ideas?

Malcolm


----------



## vsinceac (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm pretty fuzzed after all this adventure, so I'll study later the whole stuff about multiple monitors... Anyway, from my (developer) point of view, the OS and/or the graphic card driver and/or each software should correctly handle the on/of state of each monitor, without adding any other monitoring software...

But this is another thread... 

Many thanks for all.


----------

